# Is this Anxiety ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was diagnosed with IBS about a yr ago, after all the tests were done. Last night, I had rapid, fast hearbeats, with some shortness of breath, and mild chest pain, chills, nausea. I had stomach discomfort, like butterflies, and ended up going to the bathroom (bowel Movement). I ended up just laying up all night. I had anxiety attacks before, but I got on hormones, and they were gone, could they be back, and is this anxiety again ??I have been to a cardiologist a while back, and my heart was fine, do not smoke or drink, thin, and good cholestrol readings. Could this be anxiety with my IBS ??


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not a doctor, but I would say that this sounds a lot like an anxiety attack ...because I have had them myself. Although, the fact that you have chest pain concerns me a bit as I never had chest pain with an anxiety attack.You should consult ur physician.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Actually, chest pain is a *common* symptom of anxiety/panic attacks. Many people end up in the ER thinking they are having a heart attack because of the fast pulse, that, other symptoms.It can actually be reassuring to read about the common symptoms. It should NOT, however, necessarily be dismissed. Depending on how far 'back' you saw the cardiologist, might be a good idea--if only for reassurance--to be evaluated again. You don't want to play with this one!However, I had all those symptoms, nearly: my pulse felt fast [even though it actually *wasn't* that fast]; I was scared; I had left-sided rib pain; and as they went on I started to 'add in' symptoms, like nausea, even dizziness or spaciness. Didn't have the chills or, usually, the bowel attacks after, oddly enough. In my case they would wake me out of sleep. Also in my case, I turned out to have a severe B-complex deficiency. Even before that was corrected, however, I learned to control them with breathing and focus techniques. [pm me if you want the file on these I saved] Plus it WAS really helpful to know that they were 'classic' anxiety attacks!


----------



## Jimb (Jan 18, 2006)

i had an anxiety attack and did not know what it was. i took me a while to figure out what is was. chest pain is one of my symptoms. my heart check out fine from a cardiologist.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I went to the cardiologist about a yr ago, said everything was fine. Also, ended up in the ER twice, did the EKG, ECG, and some other tests, and yes once again everything fine, good cholestrol, no high blood pressure. Said in the ER it was an anxiety panic attack, and gave me Xanax for it.


----------

